# The Best Veggies to Grow Indoors



## Carol3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Need to know how to get rid of a yard full of stickers, (what I call "Goat Heads"


----------



## Karen W (Jun 23, 2012)

Question: Can I plant hills of butternut squash, spaghetti squash and pumpkins next to each other without problems from cross pollination?


----------



## Acus (Mar 11, 2015)

I love to grow indoors. Although the plants grow slowly but they are almost pest free. Thank you for sharing


----------

